# Make some jigs with free T-tracks



## RT1000 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello: I am offering you 10 mitre t-track for 34.95 and free shipping , for you to make your own jigs, templates or fixtures. For more information go to 
router form special

Thanks Joe


----------



## RT1000 (Jan 9, 2007)

make all kinds of jigs or fixture


----------



## RT1000 (Jan 9, 2007)

free shipping any one in the USA lower 48 and Canada.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey Joe, I'll take you up on the free T-tracks! I'll do the paypall thing for the shipping.
Thanks,


----------



## RT1000 (Jan 9, 2007)

N'awlins77 said:


> Hey Joe, I'll take you up on the free T-tracks! I'll do the paypall thing for the shipping.
> Thanks,


Thanks Lee 
I will be shipping these the first of the week i need to get a Tarriff classification number
on Monday so there is no delay at the border
Thanks again Joe


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

RT1000 said:


> Thanks Lee
> I will be shipping these the first of the week i need to get a Tarriff classification number
> on Monday so there is no delay at the border
> Thanks again Joe


Sounds good Joe! Matter of fact, just finished making a jig for my Milescraft Sign Kit, and will be using at least one of those (cut in half) on it. The others will come in handy having them already at my disposal when the need arises!!


----------



## david cooksey (Jun 3, 2011)

*T Tracks*

Joe my order will be placed on the 3rd of this coming month

Dave


----------

